# Server move tonight (11-16-2006)



## Andy R (Nov 16, 2006)

I am going to try and move the site to a new server tonight.  I am pretty sure it will be very quick and successful.  So please be aware that the site will be down somewhere after 8:00 EST and hopefully back up on our new "faster" server within a couple of hours.  I will post updates in this thread (so I am closing the thread for now and will re-open the thread after for troubleshooting and feedback).


----------



## Andy R (Nov 16, 2006)

We are now live on our new server and need your help!  Please post here any errors that you may find (hopefully none).  Also, it would be beneficial if you could post any feedback on the performance (speed) of the site so we can tell if it is running swiftly (as it should be).

Thanks again for your feedback!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2006)

Very cool Andy - I will check around and see how everything is working!!!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 17, 2006)

Haven't done anything fancy but read, search, and post all seem smooth and fast.  Thanks for all you do.

Edit:  I went back and re-read some of my old posts and they don't seem any smarter and my punctuation hasn't improved a bit.

Edit also works faster than I remember.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I can't believe how addicted I am to this forum! I realize that it's free & I shouldn't complain but I get so frustrated when I can't get here. I'm online every night, doing this & that. I save Discuss Cooking for last & just kinda settle in here before I go to bed. When I can't I get so beside myself & don't know what to do.

Thank you for all you do, Andy. I hope this server is totally stable, faster or not!

Corinne


----------



## Katie H (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks, Andy, for your diligence and hard work.  It's appreciated.  Kudos to you.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2006)

_Andy,_
_everything is running quicker and smoother..The only thing I can't find is on the forum listing page beneath who has visited in the last 24 hours and the new member list,it use to have the today's birthdays..There is one on the portal page..Is this where birthdays are to be listed now?..It's a small thing but just was asked about it and wanted to check._
_Thank you for all you do for us. We have a beautiful site._

_kadesma_


----------



## Gossie (Nov 17, 2006)

Phew, thought I busted DC earlier this evening.  LoL  (my computer has been running slow)

Thanks Andy.   BTW, didn't we have a server move about a month ago?


----------



## Andy R (Nov 17, 2006)

Gossie said:
			
		

> Thanks Andy.   BTW, didn't we have a server move about a month ago?


The server move about a month ago was aborted because I had problems with the database transfer.  So we setup a new plan an it worked 95% as planned.  We hit a glitch and it took a couple hours longer then anticipated but now we are all moved over and this should be our new home for some time to come.  I can't promise for how long we will stay on this server as we are growing really fast, but it should be at least 6 months 

It's hard to belive we can keep growing with so many nice and knowledgeable members.  Did anyone guess when we would hit 10,000?  Heck, at this rate it might happen before the end of the month!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 17, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _The only thing I can't find is on the forum listing page beneath who has visited in the last 24 hours and the new member list,it use to have the today's birthdays..There is one on the portal page..Is this where birthdays are to be listed now?_


They are still on the forum listing page.  It looks like there are three birthdays today.

But I can add an extra special birthday to today's list.  My sister had a whopping 9 pound baby Girl just after mid-night EST.  I don't know what her name is yet (my Mom left me a message while I was asleep) and will get to see her for the first time when I am back in the States around Christmas.  So happy birthday to my first niece!!!


----------



## GB (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey that is great news Andy!!! Congrats to you and your sister and family. So when does your niece get a member name on DC? She can be our youngest member yet 

This is the first page I have gone to since the move so once I start surfing a bit I will let you know what I find.


----------



## GB (Nov 17, 2006)

I have not noticed any problems at all Andy and things do seem to be moving faster. Great work and thank you!!!


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 17, 2006)

seems to be running fine...I still get the white this page has moved screen with a link "click here"  is that normal?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 17, 2006)

awwww  a new baby!    weeeee Congratulations new Uncle Andy!!!!   

and a BIG thank you for all you do!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 17, 2006)

Congratulations on your niece Andy!  Things are definitely moving faster!  Thanks.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 17, 2006)

Everything looks great, Andy--thanks!  And congratulations on your new neice!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2006)

_Thanks Andy,_
_I found it again this morning..Happy Birthday to that baby girl, what a joy._

_kadesma _


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2006)

Congratualtions and Thanks for the upgrade.  Works great!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 17, 2006)

Cool!  Congrats on the new baby and the new server!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 17, 2006)

*Can Count on You Andy*

Thanks for all your time and patience you give me.  Where would we be w/o you?


----------



## middie (Nov 17, 2006)

Congrats on the new baby Andy.
I haven't had any problems yet
today so thank you !!!!


----------



## Shunka (Nov 17, 2006)

I tried getting on here last night from my youngest daughter's computer to show her what a great and wonderful site it is. Got the "Bad, bad server!! No donut for you!" and she was rotfl about it!! Said she would check it out when she has time.


----------



## amber (Nov 17, 2006)

Congrats on your new neice!!  The server seems to be running great.  Thanks for all your work.


----------



## Dove (Nov 18, 2006)

Andy..since I am DC's official Grandma ( thanks to a wonderful group of people ) Your Niece can be our "Mascot"


----------



## Dove (Nov 18, 2006)

Wowwow I have my smilies back and my font sizs!! 
Great day in the morning!! As my Pappy use to say..


----------



## Gossie (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't dare read anything right now, cuz I'll forget what I wanted to complain about. LoL

I just got a private message, and it wouldn't let me go to the private message because it was the incorrect address?    Hope that makes sense!!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is a photo of my new Niece.  Her name is Riley Annabelle.  This is her and her older brother Matthew.  I can't wait to get back to the USA and meet her at Christmas!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 24, 2006)

Andy, heartiest congratulations on being an uncle again!  Very cute and pretty indeed.  You must be very proud!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 24, 2006)

*Picture*

What a precious picture!  Would make nice Christmas card.  Best to catch those moments when you can.  Won't be long they'll both be moving and growing so fast.  What a loving feeling.  Hope you can enjoy them for long time.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 24, 2006)

Now that is just too cute Andy!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 24, 2006)

_My goodness, those two are just a beautiful picture. Thank you for sharing them with us.._

_kadesma _


----------

